# Do you have an RRS L-bracket for the R5 or R6 pre-ordered?



## JustMeOregon (Sep 17, 2020)

If you pre-ordered a Really Right Stuff L-bracket for the new R5 (or R6) you may wanna confirm its status... I spoke with RRS Customer Service earlier today, and they confirmed that the 2-part "modular" design and the _original_ "ultralight" versions of the L-bracket will not be produced. He said that there will only be a single version produced & sold -- one where the vertical (side) component of the L-bracket will slide out to accommodate cables & such... He further stated that customers who pre-ordered the now discontinued L-brackets _should_ have already received an email explaining the situation & their options. Unfortunately, I was not one of those lucky customers and my email got lost in the ether of the internet... In all fairness, he was upfront, nice, & understanding as I explained to him that I really didn't care that much about the specific design of the L-bracket (I've accumulated enough RRS-gear over the years to be comfortable with their designs & quality). But what I was most concerned about, having placed my pre-order more than 2 months ago, was losing my place on the waiting-list... He assured me that would not happen and processed the order change. Also, for what it's worth, I asked him about when they would actually start to ship, and he said that his guesstimate would be in a couple of weeks...

Also, if you've pre-ordered one of the RRS L-brackets (for the R5/R6) from B&H, be advised that they have changed the description & price... And that B&H is now saying "Expected availability: Nov 02, 2020."


----------



## HeavyPiper (Sep 17, 2020)

Love my RRS. Looking at their web page, nice looking L plate. Now I just need to save my $$$ for my R5


----------



## jdavidse (Sep 17, 2020)

I was one. RRS has become a complete joke for Canon RF shooters. They did the same thing for the R, which felt lazy. I bought the base plate only just so I had a basic plate and also I use the QD swivels, so I needed that. But to this day I don't own an L for the R because the design is stupid. But it was ok because the R was my secondary camera. The 5DIV had a sweet modular plate, and I owned both the gripped and non gripped versions.

Now they pull the same crap for Canon's flagship mirrorless R5. You can either use the screen and have no L bracket or have an L bracket and not use your screen. There are now officially zero options now for 1. Modular L plate and 2. Mil-spec QD sockets. I had my preorder through B&H, where I really got screwed over. 

They also, despite offering the same product as the R, have increased the price of the base plate from $55 to $70 and the L plate from $140 to $180. Meanwhile if you own a Sony, you can buy a sweet modular plate with full battery/finger coverage, modular design and 2 QD sockets for only 10 bucks more.

I'm really undecided on what to do. I have a ton of money invested in Really Right Stuff plates across 2 different systems. I also have 3 different straps setup with QD hardware. Kirk is no better- basically the same design. I could switch to ProMedia Gear, but I would have to change to their swivel and I really don't like that part.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2020)

I once bought a cheap $5 universal L bracket for a SL2. I tried it on my EOS R and could adjust it enough to clear the LCD so it could swing out. The construction was actually pretty nice, so I used it up until I bought a grip. I'd bet it will work for a R5 as well. We'll see if mine ever arrives. I'll probably get a grip, but I'm not buying accessories until the camera is in hand.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 17, 2020)

Does this look any good? 









SmallRig L-Bracket


L-Bracket for Canon EOS R5 and R6




www.adorama.com


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Does this look any good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine was delivered yesterday, it is very well made, on par with my other smallrig brackets. It is sitting next to the BG-R10, spare batteries, CFe card and CFe reader, awaiting delivery of an R5. So I can't say how it fits on the camera.
I ordered it directly from smallrig.com to get it laser engraved, the estimated '5 weeks' for lead time was 6 days and it took a week to go from China to my desk.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 17, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Mine was delivered yesterday, it is very well made, on par with my other smallrig brackets. It is sitting next to the BG-R10, spare batteries, CFe card and CFe reader, awaiting delivery of an R5. So I can't say how it fits on the camera.
> I ordered it directly from smallrig.com to get it laser engraved, the estimated '5 weeks' for lead time was 6 days and it took a week to go from China to my desk.


Have you used this brand with RRS ball-heads? My biggest concern is how securely it gets locked in. If RRS had produced a modular-L plate as good as the one for the 80D, I probably wouldn't even be shopping around.

But, like others, I'm not thrilled with what they made for the R. It works, it does what's most important in terms of staying securely locked into the ball-head clamp, but the 5DIV and 80D versions spoiled me with the modular design and the carrying space for a hex-wrench.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 17, 2020)

And then there's this one, a brand I used many years ago for lens plates.






Amazon.com : SUNWAYFOTO PCL-R5 L-Bracket for Canon Eos R5/R6 DSLR Arca/RRS Compatible Quick Release Plate : Camera & Photo


Amazon.com : SUNWAYFOTO PCL-R5 L-Bracket for Canon Eos R5/R6 DSLR Arca/RRS Compatible Quick Release Plate : Camera & Photo



www.amazon.com


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Have you used this brand with RRS ball-heads? My biggest concern is how securely it gets locked in. If RRS had produced a modular-L plate as good as the one for the 80D, I probably wouldn't even be shopping around.
> 
> But, like others, I'm not thrilled with what they made for the R. It works, it does what's most important in terms of staying securely locked into the ball-head clamp, but the 5DIV and 80D versions spoiled me with the modular design and the carrying space for a hex-wrench.



I haven't used any RRS gear, so I can't say how security the smallrig on locks into the clamp.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Have you used this brand with RRS ball-heads? My biggest concern is how securely it gets locked in. If RRS had produced a modular-L plate as good as the one for the 80D, I probably wouldn't even be shopping around.
> 
> But, like others, I'm not thrilled with what they made for the R. It works, it does what's most important in terms of staying securely locked into the ball-head clamp, but the 5DIV and 80D versions spoiled me with the modular design and the carrying space for a hex-wrench.


I have the small rig modular L-Bracket on my R5 and it fits perfectly. Also, no issues on my RRS ball head. The R5 rear screen flips out nicely. On a different ball head there is some interference with the ballhead Arca tightening knob when flipping the rear screen from facing front to facing rear. But, not an issue with RRS head with the tightening screw (at least on mine — may be different versions out there). Lots of attachment points on the Smallrig bracket too (1/4-20 holes).


----------



## TominNJ (Sep 17, 2020)

I’ll look at the Kirk one after I get my camera and decide if I need the battery grip.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 19, 2020)

I did get a reply from RRS regarding the R5 L-plate: "For the R5, we took a little longer to release this plate because of some design changes that make this plate unique. It will still allow you to move the L plate away from the camera body to allow for tethered shooting in portrait orientation. It is still of the same build quality but we understand if you feel the need to go in a different direction."

I don't understand this reply, as I was asking them to explain why the R5 plate isn't modular. So it goes.

I have trusted the quality of RRS plates for years, but the company is not as friendly, responsive, and innovative lately, IMO. 

I know that SmallRig is becoming better known, but I wonder how good their aluminum is. From what I understand, SmallRig is a Chinese brand. They are competing aggressively on price. Having lived in China for years, and knowing the range of quality-control, I'd like to find out more before trusting them with R5 and lens...


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 19, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I did get a reply from RRS regarding the R5 L-plate: "For the R5, we took a little longer to release this plate because of some design changes that make this plate unique. It will still allow you to move the L plate away from the camera body to allow for tethered shooting in portrait orientation. It is still of the same build quality but we understand if you feel the need to go in a different direction."
> 
> I don't understand this reply, as I was asking them to explain why the R5 plate isn't modular. So it goes.
> 
> ...


I have and use the SmallRig L-Bracket for R5. IMO the machining and design are excellent. I can’t speak to the aluminum alloy they use, but seriously doubt it will be problematic. My one minor issue is that the captured screw that is used for the camera attachment and the slide adjustment screw are slot screws rather that a cap screw type (with allen wrench hole) that I prefer. The other screws are Allen drive type. My guess for why they did this is because of the wide head of this particular screw. And yes, the price for the SmallRig is very good.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2020)

My opinion of RRS has fallen off a cliff in the last couple of years. For years they led in design and build quality but now others seem more innovative and have upped their production methods and quality to rival the best at much lower prices.

I paid $250 for the modular RRS plate for the 1DX II, they say was redesigned for the II yet it is the same as the 1DX I, even though the remote socket is in a completely different location! The only change is they added recievers for their dumb strap option.

The 1DX III RRS L-Plate has a couple of stupid design flaws I told them about before they finalized design and went to manufacture but they did nothing. Meanwhile the Kirk 1DX III L-Plate design is better and stronger, has more features and is cheaper!

At first glance of the SmallRig plate for the R5 I wrongly assumed it was a universal style bracket, as soon as I realized it had the anti rotation pins on it I decided when I get an R5 it will be the model I get. I have other SmallRig gear and find it well made and innovative and the prices just can’t be beaten.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 19, 2020)

I went with the smallrig bracket... but it's on backorder atm.


----------



## jdavidse (Sep 20, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I did get a reply from RRS regarding the R5 L-plate: "For the R5, we took a little longer to release this plate because of some design changes that make this plate unique. It will still allow you to move the L plate away from the camera body to allow for tethered shooting in portrait orientation. It is still of the same build quality but we understand if you feel the need to go in a different direction."
> 
> I don't understand this reply, as I was asking them to explain why the R5 plate isn't modular. So it goes.
> 
> ...


 
So it sounds like they threw the entire screen functionality out the window so that a small amount of photographers can tether their camera in portrait mode?


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 21, 2020)

jdavidse said:


> So it sounds like they threw the entire screen functionality out the window so that a small amount of photographers can tether their camera in portrait mode?


The EOS R 's RRS L-bracket did allow the screen to swing out and to tilt fairly well, but, of course, the screen wouldn't work facing towards the subject/vlogger. Unfortunately this "functionality" came with some risk of crushing the right side of the screen if it got pushed into the L-bracket's gap. Not a brilliant design, imo.

But what irritates me now about RRS is their attitude. Basically they told me *go find another brand* if I don't like their design. There was no need for that. They could have just explained why they decided not to go modular with the R5.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 25, 2020)

Update: I fb messaged RRS customer service, and the department's manager wrote back in an informative and friendly reply:

"..._Your question about the R5 design direction is completely valid. There are a lot of points that go into a decision like this, but I'll try to provide as much insight as I can. First and foremost, our ultralight plates typically have more interest from customers than modular plates, both in terms of pre-release questions, and overall sales. For this reason, we made the decision to incorporate most of the features of our usual ultralight design into the final L-plate design.

Secondly, with COVID complicating the production environment/supply chain, making a unibody plate for a flagship camera was and remains something that could be delivered on in a reasonable timeframe, whereas we've seen other modular plates we've introduced in the COVID era be vulnerable to unplanned delays.

Thirdly, screen articulation with this plate has been expanded to a degree felt able to accommodate most shooting styles with this plate, by our team. There are other factors, but these are the most relevant.

That said, we are always listening to our customers, and we are taking in all feedback about this design in particular, from all corners. This is the first flagship camera to utilize a fully articulating screen, at least that I can recall, and if we missed the mark, we want our customers to let us know, so we fully invite this kind of feedback. We sincerely appreciate you taking the time to express your concerns_..."

I'll rethink--once my R5 arrives--whether or not the sliding, single piece works for me, or the modular truly offers an advantage in portrait studio and tethering use. (It would be great to hear others' experience.) I will also do some research about the QC of competitors, because if I do end up getting an R6 too, the higher costs add up!

In any event, I believe RRS is trying to stay on track in a difficult time. Competing against ultra low-cost labor in other countries, some of which enforce no worker safety or environmental regulations, isn't easy for anybody trying to manufacture in the USA.


----------



## jdavidse (Sep 27, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Update: I fb messaged RRS customer service, and the department's manager wrote back in an informative and friendly reply:
> 
> "..._Your question about the R5 design direction is completely valid. There are a lot of points that go into a decision like this, but I'll try to provide as much insight as I can. First and foremost, our ultralight plates typically have more interest from customers than modular plates, both in terms of pre-release questions, and overall sales. For this reason, we made the decision to incorporate most of the features of our usual ultralight design into the final L-plate design.
> 
> ...



It's good they at least say they are being receptive to feedback. But I really don't buy their answer about COVID causing them to completely change course. There are dozens of other cameras that you can buy a modular design for. Once designed, they just churn these out on a CNC machine. It's not like waiting for the machined to make an L-bracket is much different than waiting on it to make a 2 piece design. (Also, they would sell more of those imagine that!)

There is something else they are not telling us here. I personally believe that nobody there really uses an L bracket the way some of us do. They see the L bracket primarily as a tripod mount, for say landscape or architecture, where you have plenty of time to set up and fiddle with the screen. By saying "_screen articulation with this plate has been expanded to a degree felt able to accommodate most shooting styles with this plate, by our team" _they are telegraphing that they do not use their screen in a portrait or event environment, where every movement of the camera, screen or lens has to be efficient and swift. Also, using this bracket in such an environment would cause damage to the screen, which they clearly have never thought of. The only acceptable "degree of articulation" is 100%.

I used to have my L bracket on all the time with the 5DIV. That's because it doesn't have an articulated screen. It was always there- I believe it improves handling, adds protection, provides dual QD sockets, and lastly is always ready for the tripod. But with articulated screens, times have changed. I will be getting the base plate from them and no more. I'm not sure what my portrait orientation solution will be yet.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 27, 2020)

jdavidse said:


> It's good they at least say they are being receptive to feedback. But I really don't buy their answer about COVID causing them to completely change course. There are dozens of other cameras that you can buy a modular design for. Once designed, they just churn these out on a CNC machine. It's not like waiting for the machined to make an L-bracket is much different than waiting on it to make a 2 piece design. (Also, they would sell more of those imagine that!)
> 
> There is something else they are not telling us here. I personally believe that nobody there really uses an L bracket the way some of us do. They see the L bracket primarily as a tripod mount, for say landscape or architecture, where you have plenty of time to set up and fiddle with the screen. By saying "_screen articulation with this plate has been expanded to a degree felt able to accommodate most shooting styles with this plate, by our team" _they are telegraphing that they do not use their screen in a portrait or event environment, where every movement of the camera, screen or lens has to be efficient and swift. Also, using this bracket in such an environment would cause damage to the screen, which they clearly have never thought of. The only acceptable "degree of articulation" is 100%.
> 
> I used to have my L bracket on all the time with the 5DIV. That's because it doesn't have an articulated screen. It was always there- I believe it improves handling, adds protection, provides dual QD sockets, and lastly is always ready for the tripod. But with articulated screens, times have changed. I will be getting the base plate from them and no more. I'm not sure what my portrait orientation solution will be yet.


With the R, after about one year of use, I've only had trouble with the screen position with very low shooting (when I need it most!), generally for macros. Otherwise, the limitation hasn't been a problem--but I don't vlog! I might want to be shooting over my head, but, with Covid, I haven't had events to try group shots this way at events. 

But I have to think hard...Am I going to, in the field, actually go to the trouble of removing the side bracket from a modular design? Not sure, but I never once did with my 5DIV. But why would I? It didn't have a flippy-screen! 

I'm planning to start working with tethering for portraits, as my lighting setups have gotten more elaborate, and I really need to see shadows on a monitor. Would sliding the whole L-bracket out be practical? Doesn't seem so, but I will be experimenting with my R this week.

(And, completely off topic, I have to start getting my hard drives cleaned up and organized to make space for the MASSIVE file loads I'm expecting with the elusive but sure to come R5.)


----------



## Hexwriter (Sep 28, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Mine was delivered yesterday, it is very well made, on par with my other smallrig brackets. It is sitting next to the BG-R10, spare batteries, CFe card and CFe reader, awaiting delivery of an R5. So I can't say how it fits on the camera.
> I ordered it directly from smallrig.com to get it laser engraved, the estimated '5 weeks' for lead time was 6 days and it took a week to go from China to my desk.



I have the smallrig L bracket for the R5. It fits well and seems well made - and much more reasonably priced ($30 + $10 shipping). The screen can be opened and rotated - however, if the screen is extended (away from the R5 body), it cannot be tilted.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 1, 2020)

Ok! My SmallRig L-plate has shipped. Really looking forward to comparing it to RRS brackets for older cameras. Fingers crossed? Who wouldn't want to save over $100, plus have the module design of the 5D4's bracket, rather than RRS's current one-piece? I'll report soon!


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 5, 2020)

First impressions, the SmallRig does not inspire confidence. First, the shorter, vertical bracket has enough flex to press it against the body of the camera, something that does not happen with the RRS brackets. **See update in my next post below.*

Second, the silly holes drilled into that vertical bracket seem too close to the inner part of the frame, so there is only about a ONE MILLIMETER "skin" of aluminum remaining where the holes are closest to the inner surface. Why does smallrig use these holes? Weight saving? Style? They just give the impression of weakening the structure.

Third, big flat-head screws are used to tighten the bracket to the body and to tighten and loosen the sliding portion. There is a dime-sized "screwdriver" magnetically attached to the bottom of the plate; however, it can very easily be bumped out and lost forever. Without that, if the plate needs to be tightened, or the sliding portion adjusted...Who still carries coins in their pockets? Ok, so now we'd need to keep a wide bladed flathead in our bag--or I suppose we could just keep that little round flathead (included with the bracket) in a bag.

Irritatingly, there are small hex-screws that fasten the vertical bracket to the horizontal, but SmallRig does not include a hex-wrench for these. Out of the box, or when first attached to the body, it would be nice to be able to give those little hex-screws a quick check with a wrench, tightening if needed. Purchasers will have to find the right hex-wrench to be sure the two brackets are securely attached.

Finally, it definitely feels chunkier (and clunkier) on the bottom of my R6 than any RRS bracket felt on a FF dslr.

Of all the points above, the unsettling amount of vertical-bracket flex is the deal breaker, in my opinion. **See update in my next post below.*

Yes, it is only $30 USD (plus $10 shipping from Shenzhen) , so we get what we pay for. But when it comes to attaching a body and lens to a tripod, I don't want a dubious, cheap piece of hardware. I couldn't resist trying it for the money. Will I be able to ship it back and get a refund? Even if their customer service arranges it, I'd likely have to pay $10 or more for return shipping, meaning my actual refund would be worth about $20. Probably not worth the hassle unless I'm just trying to "make a point."

In the meantime, as of right now, Kirk's L-bracket is in stock, but RRS is not. Kirk doesn't have a sliding plate to pull the vertical bracket away from the ports; nor does it have a hex-wrench tucked in the bottom of the bracket. But otherwise it looks solid, and they state the type of aluminum used (unlike smallrig). A little vague as to whether it is manufactured in the USA, but I'm not sure that is an issue.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Nov 6, 2020)

Just comparing the L-Brackets of each (to fit w/o grip) of the ones I looked at. (Prices w/o shipping... as it varies)

RRS = $165.00
Seems like a well made 1-piece, but way to pricy IMO (it should not cost this much for what it is).

SUNWAYFOTO = $49.99
Not much I like about this one compared to the other 2.

SmallRig = $29.90
I like this one the best and not only that, it's the best bang for the buck. It does what I need it to at a price I don't even bat an eyelash over (I received mine and used it a little bit).

@YuengLinger , I'm sure you could put it on buy/sell for 30-35 shipped and someone would pick it up.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Just comparing the L-Brackets of each (to fit w/o grip) of the ones I looked at. (Prices w/o shipping... as it varies)
> 
> RRS = $165.00
> Seems like a well made 1-piece, but way to pricy IMO (it should not cost this much for what it is).
> ...



**UPDATE:* My major complaint was that the vertical bracket had too much flex. I solved this by finally tracking down a small hex-wrench that fit the two hex-screws which fasten the two parts of the bracket together. (The smallrig L-bracket does NOT come with the hex-wrench.) Sure enough, both hex-screws were loose, and once they were properly tightened, the flex was gone.

(I think for a couple dollars more, including the hex-wrench would prevent others from having the same bad impression---or, much worse, having the vertical bracket detach while loaded with camera and lens.)

Still, I have doubts about the quality of the aluminum at this price, and I also wonder what so many holes do to structural integrity.

Furthermore, buying the expensive RRS brackets over the past ten years became a sort of nasty habit. I'd grimace each time I purchased one (or two!), and then not think about it again until it was time to sell a body with the RRS bracket. And then I'd get angry all over again when buying yet another RRS bracket for a new body. Like paying a tax. Ugh.

Now whether it makes sense to have faith in a $30 two-piece L-bracket or not is up to the buyer, but it does do the job (unless it fails!). And whether it makes sense to have more faith in a RRS bracket at *5.5 times the price* is also up to the buyer.

One more nice thing about the smallrig and RRS designs compared to alternatives: Look at photos and you will see that the gap on the vertical bracket, the one meant to allow the flip-screen to swing out and have some tilt, has the upper and lower points beveled at a nice angle to slightly reduce the pinching/scratching/crushing effect of inadvertently pressing those points into the LCD screen. This is a nice touch which the R version of the RRS did not have quite right. On the Kirk and the Sunway, you can see that where the bracket's tip would contact the LCD screen is sharper and more likely to cause quick damage. It's not a huge difference if much pressure is applied, but still shows that smallrig and RRS were on the ball when thinking about the flip-screen.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 8, 2020)

*I will be ordering a RRS for the R6.* The major weak point that I see with the SmallRig is the fasteners used to connect the vertical and horizontal plates together. They are two small hex-screws placed too closely together. If these fail while the camera is in portrait orientation on a tripod, the rig will come tumbling down. I simply don't have enough confidence in those two short hex-screws--there are no additional pegs to add support and reduce the chance of breaking if stressed or faulty.

It's no fun paying the high price!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 8, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> *I will be ordering a RRS for the R6.* The major weak point that I see with the SmallRig is the fasteners used to connect the vertical and horizontal plates together. They are two small hex-screws placed too closely together. If these fail while the camera is in portrait orientation on a tripod, the rig will come tumbling down. I simply don't have enough confidence in those two short hex-screws--there are no additional pegs to add support and reduce the chance of breaking if stressed or faulty.
> 
> It's no fun paying the high price!


From an emotional standpoint I understand your point, and I am certainly not trying to change your mind, however from an engineering standpoint the failure loading vs the weight of the camera and any lens you might have attached is simply not an issue.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 8, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> From an emotional standpoint I understand your point, and I am certainly not trying to change your mind, however from an engineering standpoint the failure loading vs the weight of the camera and any lens you might have attached is simply not an issue.


Have you examined the SmallRig bracket? And why are you assuming it is an "emotional standpoint"? I'd love to save the money, that would be a relief. But after looking carefully at the fasteners, and how close they are together, I can see that the vertical support is not attached with enough strength to hold a camera and heavy lens _in portrait orientation_ over the long haul. A failure would cost much more than simply choosing a better made L-bracket.

If it were "emotion," I'd say screw RRS and their high prices, I'm going for the cheaper brand. But my concern is based on common sense and ten years of personal experience with RRS's products.

And I'd love to subscribe to magical thinking, believing that we don't get what we pay for; instead, we get what we hope for.

But before responding to anything else, just let me know--have you examined the SmallRig yet yourself? Hands on?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 8, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Have you examined the SmallRig bracket? And why are you assuming it is an "emotional standpoint"? I'd love to save the money, that would be a relief. But after looking carefully at the fasteners, and how close they are together, I can see that the vertical support is not attached with enough strength to hold a camera and heavy lens _in portrait orientation_ over the long haul. A failure would cost much more than simply choosing a better made L-bracket.
> 
> If it were "emotion," I'd say screw RRS and their high prices, I'm going for the cheaper brand. But my concern is based on common sense and ten years of personal experience with RRS's products.
> 
> ...


Yes I have, the first R5 I borrowed had one fitted, I don't have pictures of it but I do have pictures from it...

The 'washer' screwdriver thing on the circular magnet was a first for me and I have other Smallrig gear.

By emotional I meant observation, or intuition, or feeling, that is, not based on engineering principles. Stand in the empty hold of a Lockheed Galaxy C5 and you'd be perfectly sane to believe there was no way that thing could fly, yet it does (and yes I have done that too).

But again, I'm not trying to convince you to do anything, just pointing out your intuition of the engineering is not based on engineering principles just intuition, which is an emotion.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 8, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes I have, the first R5 I borrowed had one fitted, I don't have pictures of it but I do have pictures from it...
> 
> 
> But again, I'm not trying to convince you to do anything, just pointing out your intuition of the engineering is not based on engineering principles just intuition, which is an emotion.


Ok, I am glad you are speaking from firsthand knowledge, which, in your case, I should have assumed. Your posts here have been very reliable and fact based, PBD. I generally look forward to them!

But here we are going to disagree. If you take apart the bracket and examine how thin and short the hex-screws are, and how close they are set together, do you really have confidence in how well they will hold up over time? I don't. I've seen all sorts of shortcuts in construction and remodeling, and, to me, the way the plates are fastened together just looks "below code." If it weren't for this perceived weakness, I'd stick with the SmallRig and save the money.

In this case, it ain't rocket (or aeronautic) science. It's trying to go cheap on a part, the lowest bidder mentality, that could fail and cost 30 times the cost in replacing gear that has been destroyed by falling from a tripod. Any little bit of stress would bend/shear off the vertical plate, in my opinion.

Later I'll share photos of the SmallRig in two pieces, just to graphically explain what I'm going on about. They can't use thicker and longer fasteners because of the holes they drilled in the plate, and they decided not to use a design that allows for strengthening pegs like RRS used in their 60D two part L-bracket. (The closest I could find in terms of design.) Pictures soon!


----------



## docsmith (Nov 8, 2020)

So my RRS L-bracket (not gripped) arrived yesterday. I just installed it. The RRS L-brackets lived on my 5DIII and 5DIV. I am not sure that will be the case here. Construction seems to be up to RRS standards. I will say, the bottom part of the plate is perfectly flat, whereas the previous RRS plates were essentially a cradle that the cameras fit in. I did not even notice this about the R5 before, but there are two pin holes on either either side of the tripod mount, offset about 1.5 inches. The RRS plate uses one of those pin holes, so I can see how they are stopping rotation. 

Overall, normal snug fit I would expect.

Potential issues, that I see so far:

The hex-wrench is held in place by two magnets. There is nothing physically holding it in place. This actually does two things: 1) makes it a bit more difficult to remove, and 2) I can see it getting bumped and losing it. Personally, I'll trust RRS here until I do lose one, assuming they've tested it. But, I did feel more secure with the 5DIV design where there was essentially a holster for the wrench.
The wrench is small, not all that nice to use.
If I have the vertical part of the bracket all the way against the body, it is very difficult to access the connections. Move it out slightly and it works, but is not great.
The range motion allowed for the LCD is fine when looking down (screen pointed up), but limited when holding the camera up (screen pointed down). I can still see the screen, but it is not straight unless I hold it more vertical than I do. So, when holding the camera up, if I have the L-bracket on, I will likely not be looking at the screen head on, but more of a side view.
Minor, but some have been mentioned recent quality of RRS products. This seems good out of the box, but I did notice they added the wrong instruction guide. Not that I need it, but still: QA/QC.
As I am not sure if I will have the bracket on my camera all the time, I wish it wasn't two parts that can be easily separated. I'll probably need to add them into a bag, so they do not become separated.
Overall, I think this will work just fine. I'll have to decide if it lives on my R5 or not. Quality seems up to the previous RRS brackets I've owned. Ultimately, I think the issue is the R5 layout with all the connections and swivel screen are difficult to design for. This seems reasonable.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 8, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Ok, I am glad you are speaking from firsthand knowledge, which, in your case, I should have assumed. Your posts here have been very reliable and fact based, PBD. I generally look forward to them!
> 
> But here we are going to disagree. If you take apart the bracket and examine how thin and short the hex-screws are, and how close they are set together, do you really have confidence in how well they will hold up over time? I don't. I've seen all sorts of shortcuts in construction and remodeling, and, to me, the way the plates are fastened together just looks "below code." If it weren't for this perceived weakness, I'd stick with the SmallRig and save the money.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with anything you say. Time will obviously tell on whether the engineering is up to 'code' or not, and I can well understand not wanting to be one of the guinea pigs.

Individual manufacturer aside personally I wouldn't buy another one piece L-Plate after having modular plates for so long. I pretty much leave the baseplate section on 90% of the time and will only attach the L part when needed. Now with the swivel screens I can't imagine living with the restricted functionality necessitated by the L-Plate design on a near full time basis.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok, here are the photos I promised in my previous post.

After reading a good review--docsmith's--I'm less happy than ever about coughing over for RRS. But I see the way the Kirk's gap has those sharper points, which I really don't like. Sigh...


----------



## HeavyPiper (Nov 8, 2020)

Remember, there are difference grades of aluminium as well.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 20, 2020)

I finally shrugged my shoulders and ordered directly from RRS, where, as of today, the L-plates for R5/R6 are in stock.

I did keep the SmallRig on my R6 for the past few weeks, using it sparingly in portrait orientation, but freely in landscape. Compared to the ergonomics and PERCEIVED quality of the RRS L-bracket on my trusty EOS R, the RRS is just much more comfortable for the 90% of the time I'm not on a tripod, and the aluminum feels a bit denser and stronger on the RRS. The SmallRig "feels" brittle when I tap it with a fingernail. And it is definitely not comfortable in my palm or fingers--the corners and edges just aren't beveled quite enough.

The deal-breaker, however, is explained in my above posts. Who cares so much about ergonomics to spend 5x as much? In this case, not me, but I don't like the way the SmallRig connects the two parts with those two tiny screws so close to each other.

Btw, since the 5DIII, I just keep the L-bracket on the body at all times. The extra bulk and weight become negligible pretty quickly, and, compared to many friends' Canons, the bottoms of mine have remained scratch free when selling time comes around. (And I also always use a back-display screen protector, so the glass there looks good too!)


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 13, 2020)

After two weeks with the Really Right Stuff L-bracket on the R6, I am EXTREMELY happy I bought it! It just feels great when holding the camera, so great I forget it's attached. Solid, simple, perfect for outdoors or studio. And from experience, I know it protects the bottom finish of the camera for resale value later.


----------



## Kit. (Dec 13, 2020)

So, what are the current recommendations for L-bracket for a gripped R5?


----------



## jdavidse (Dec 29, 2020)

Kit. said:


> So, what are the current recommendations for L-bracket for a gripped R5?



That’s easy. The Kirk L bracket for the gripped R5 has it all. Dual QD sockets, a modular design and a slim profile


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 29, 2020)

jdavidse said:


> That’s easy. The Kirk L bracket for the gripped R5 has it all. Dual QD sockets, a modular design and a slim profile


I was only looking at that last night, it is an impressive looking solution.


----------



## jdavidse (Dec 29, 2020)

I’ll chime in with my experience. I ended up ordering a Kirk base plate at first, which is excellent and provides a good bit of coverage across the bottom of the camera. But when Promedia Gear released their design for the L bracket I jumped on that.



The Promedia has an offset design to the vertical L which makes the screen and cables completely free and clear of the bracket. You can move the screen unimpeded. They sell an accessory which clamps any cables to the bracket to prevent them from being yanked, even though the bracket is over on the side.

The forward set vertical provides some unique protection to the first third or so of most lenses as well as, to a lesser degree the camera itself. If you’re ever frustrated that your AF and IS switches on the side of the camera get switched off by your clothing, that problem is gone with this design.

There are pros and cons to the handling. First, the vertical makes for a very nice handle that you can actually wrap your fingers around. Whether you’re pulling the camera from the case or swinging it at your side, you can fully close your fingers around the bracket like a suitcase handle. You can also hold the bracket in your left hand as you shoot, if you don’t need to have your hand on the lens.

Changing a lens is a little weird. The bracket is right in the way, which could be a deal breaker until you realize you can push the lens release through the hole on the side of the bracket. It takes some getting used to but it works.

This bracket comes with a storage cost. The camera will not fit into it’s normal slot in your bag or case due to the added bulk to the side of the lens and the added width. (See red marks in image above) I’ve found that to store the camera with the bracket on, I have to reconfigure nearly every bag I own, eliminating space otherwise used for an extra lens.

One of the best features is that the bracket is modular and the L can be removed. It has chunky robust steel rods that connect to the base plate, which is probably the most solid connection I’ve seen. It also allows you to slide the bracket way out and screw it tight, which allows you to have a “wide” handle or even use the cold shoe on top for a flash bracket.
There are also tons of accessories for the Promedia. I’m looking to get the Spider Holster style connector, which screws to the side of the base plate and allows you to use a pin that slides into a spider holster. Also they sell a crazy flash bracket and lots of other accessories. They now offer either a QD socket or their proprietary SS2 socket for strap connection.

Overall, I’m kind of lukewarm on this bracket due to the bulk and storage challenges. I keep the vertical detached often, but I’m missing the additional base plate coverage (the baseplate is really small once you detach the L) provided by the Kirk.


----------



## jdavidse (Dec 29, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> After two weeks with the Really Right Stuff L-bracket on the R6, I am EXTREMELY happy I bought it! It just feels great when holding the camera, so great I forget it's attached. Solid, simple, perfect for outdoors or studio. And from experience, I know it protects the bottom finish of the camera for resale value later.



I’m glad you found peace! How do you like the screen movement?


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 3, 2021)

jdavidse said:


> I’m glad you found peace! How do you like the screen movement?


I've spent some time paying more attention to the screen movement. For me, whether on a tripod or kneeling at an odd angle, while there are a few minor restrictions to perfect positioning, the screen movement is fine in about 90% of cases. (And I like how the tips at the gap for the screen are beveled better than on the Kirk.)

But that is for stills. For video, I don't have much experience, though I did use the flippy screen to take some video of how lens IS components shift about. I placed the camera on a tripod, pointing down, and I had to come around to the front of the setup to hold and move the subject. I was able to move the screen so it was very easy to watch as the video recorded.

Sorry, but that L-plate you showed is way more complicated than I want full-time on my camera for stills, and I'd rather have a little restriction of the flip screen than any restriction around the lens barrel. (But I do like the option to protect the ports!)

Truly, the ergonomics of the R5/R6 L-plate make it a great choice for those who want to mount it and forget it. "Elegant" is the single word I go with.


----------

